# Any "more than optimal" solvers around?



## Lars Petrus (Jul 24, 2015)

Cube Explorer is awesome, but it only gives one optimal solution.

Is there any program around that will give the top 5 optimal solutions? Or all solutions at 16 moves or better?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 24, 2015)

Acube can return all optimal sequences with the -a flag. I don't know of any solvers that specifically look past the optimal movecount, but that Acube link includes the source and it probably wouldn't be TOO difficult to modify it to do so.


----------



## Username (Jul 24, 2015)

isn't it possible to gray out one piece on the cube on cube explorer and then get a list of all solutions? Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2015)

^Yes this is possible. I can confirm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Username said:


> isn't it possible to gray out one piece on the cube on cube explorer and then get a list of all solutions? Or have I misunderstood?



I've always been doing this to optimally solve stuff...


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 24, 2015)

In cube explorer, click "optimal", click on green arrow to start searching. After it finds a solution, click on green arrow again. It will ask if you want to proceed since additional solutions may not be optimal, click "yes" to proceed.


----------

